# Hilton Head - which resort to book and why?



## krmlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

Researching Hilton Head. Whats the "best" resort to book. Going to try to get a week for a summer in either 2011 or 2012. Thanks!


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

and is it hard to get a good HHI resort for summer?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 12, 2010)

From May 31 to the end of September  is prime time on the Island.  In my opinion all the Marriott's resorts are very nice.

Good luck in trying to exchange to the Island in the summer months to a very resort.


----------



## Steve (Aug 12, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> Researching Hilton Head. Whats the "best" resort to book. Going to try to get a week for a summer in either 2011 or 2012. Thanks!



This topic has been discussed a great deal in previous threads, particularly on the Marriott board.  I'll give you my opinion, though.

I think Marriott's Grande Ocean is the best resort on the island.  It has the nicest swimming pools, best landscaping, nicest beachfront, best location, and most elegant decor.  Guests there also get a free pass to get into Sea Pines which is a nice perk.  I just love this resort.

Other good choices:  Marriott's Barony Beach Club and Marriott's SurfWatch.  They are on/near the beach, quite new, and very nice.  Marriott's Monarch is older but has a great beachfront location in Sea Pines.  

Among non-Marriott resorts, Royal Dunes is an excellent choice.  It is located a short walk from both the beach and the Westin Resort, has big units, and has been nicely updated.  A lot of Tuggers like Waterside by Spinnaker for it's location and nice pools.  I personally would prefer Royal Dunes or one of the resorts located inside Shipyard Plantation such as Spinnaker at Shipyard, Egret Pointe, Southwind II, or Kingston Cove.

There are lots of great resorts on Hilton Head Island.  I'm sure you can find one that you'll really like.  

Steve


----------



## BarCol (Aug 12, 2010)

A vote for Waterside at Spinnaker - only 2 blocks to Coligny Circle and the ocean, great units and nice pools - of course we own there so I may be biased


----------



## jme (Aug 12, 2010)

Steve's post is exactly right.  In order, it's Grande Ocean, then Barony, then Surfwatch. All are awesome......units virtually same, all great pools, no disappointments even possible!   Monarch isn't in my favorite top five, but it SHOULD be on your list. IMHO, It doesn't belong in the same conversation with GO, BB, and SW, but it's oceanfront, and that counts for something. 

You'll have your best shot at getting Monarch, then Surfwatch, but remember, when you list several resorts in a long list (trying to be flexible), whatever comes up first will be what you get. Therefore I would confine the initial request to those only, and add non-Marriotts LATER if nothing comes through. 

Give it a few months....That's because you will most likely get a Waterside, Royal Dunes, etc., etc. first, and you'll never get to experience the wonderful Marriotts, and they are indeed wonderful.  The summer weeks there just don't happen much. They do happen, and Tuggers will say so, but just not MUCH. 

Stick with the four, pray a lot, and add others later. If you get one, celebrate. You'll see why. 

Obviously list ANY summer week June though late August, but imho, the BEST weeks begin in early June (that being the very top of the hill), and they go down in a straight line from there. (The first 2 weeks in June are actually gold weeks, but they are better than July, to me.)  That means August is a HUGE probability rather than merely a possibility. More owners deposit August weeks than any other summer weeks.  Good luck!  (p.s. I agree Royal Dunes is a very, very nice alternate spot!)


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 13, 2010)

ok, im going to put in a search in II and RCI both. Hopefully something will pop up!


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 13, 2010)

I love Grande Ocean, but I don't love the locations as much at Barony & Surfwatch.
I personally prefer Monarch to those 2, since I love the Sea Pines location.
I guess it depends on what is more important to you....
We own at Port O Call, which isn't as fancy inside as the Marriotts, but I love it's location in Shipyard..short walk to the beach..and we have a lovely heated pool.  It is a gold crown resort, so if you can't get a Marriott you might want to add it to your list!
Deb


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 13, 2010)

omg this is confusing! haha. 

ok - so most arent on the beach right, they are in different "plantations"?

i think i need a HHI 101 course!


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, there are numerous different plantations!  Marriott Grande Ocean, Surfwatch, Barony and Monarch are all on the beach, but only Monarch is in a plantation (Sea Pines).  Grande Ocean is close to Sea Pines.  Barony and Surfwatch are closer to the entrance to the Island (comparatively speaking).  My favorite plantations are Shipyard and Sea Pines (we own 1 timeshare in each), but that is purely my personal opinion!  Almost all resorts on HH are very nice, with the Marriotts no doubt being the prettiest that I've seen.  But when I purchased, I went for location!  (And of course price  )


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 13, 2010)

is there a map anywhere of resorts/areas?


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.steveplowden.com/hilton-head-map.htm

Check this out for location of the plantations.  Unfortunately, I don't have one that shows where the resorts are, but this will give you some idea of where Sea Pines, Shipyard, etc. are.

It will be hard for you to pick a bad resort...Enjoy !


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 13, 2010)

You could try using googlemaps.com and put in the individual addresses of resorts and match that to Deb's plantation map.


----------



## senorak (Aug 13, 2010)

We've been  coming to Hilton Head for the past 7 years, and exchange through RCI.  (We are here for the 2nd time this summer....a rare treat!).  Haven't had the pleasure of staying at the Marriott resorts, but I can comment on some of the others.....

1.  Waterside---one of our favorites, due to location (5-10 minute walk to beach/Coligny shopping area), and size of unit, (have stayed in the 3BR, which is HUGE).  

2.  Port O'Call (Shipyard) ---again, stayed in the 3 BR cottage.  Very spacious, and a short walk to beach.  Loved the ammenities at this resort.  Fairly close to the Coligny area (walk or short bike ride).

3.  Sea Crest  ---we own (week 42) at this resort.  It is only a block from the beach, with access to an ocean front pool, (as well as 2 smaller pools at the resort).  Also directly across the street from Coligny.  The units are smaller, (only 1 & 2 BR), and less luxurious than others.  Not many activities....but you are so close to the beach/Coligny, it doesn't matter.  We really like this resort, and trade for a 2 BR summer week almost every year.

4.  Royal Dunes---all 3 BR units in the Port Royal Plantation.  More of a secluded resort, although you can walk to the beach.  It is a drive to shops/restaurants/grocery.  Units are very large, and well appointed.  Close to Barony and the Westin.

5.  Owner's Club---this is where we are staying now.  HUGE 3 BR homes, (2,000 square feet) with 2 MBR in each home.  Probably the most luxurious place we have stayed.  Resort gives you beach chairs, boogie boards, pool/beach towels to use during the week.  Grills on back porch of each house, (only 28 homes in the resort).  VERY secluded area, (near Indigo Run Plantation---share some ammenities).  Nice pool and clubhouse.  It is a drive to the beach....about 2.5 miles to closest beach at Folly Field, tho we've been driving all the way to Coligny, (since we can use the ocean front pool near Sea Crest).  

We LOVE Hilton Head.  Now that the kids are older, (20, 15 and 13), they enjoy staying near Coligny.....freedom to be on their own w/ friends---shopping, grabbing a snack, playing tennis, or hanging by the pool/beach.  Lots of bike trails throughout the island and on plantations.  So many good restaurants....still finding new ones that we enjoy.  One of our favorite things to do is take the "Island Explorer Dolphin Cruise"---small boats, (up to 6 passengers), gives an up close view of the dolphins/wildlife...plus a beachcombing cruise.  We go every visit....usually because the kids bring a friend or two, and this is a highlight for everyone.  Did the usual "touring" of Harbourtown, South Beach, Shelter Cove etc. on our first tfew trips, but now we just relax and enjoy the sun & sand.....oh, and golfing, (DH and youngest son are avid golfers).  Something for everyone on the island!  Very laid back atmostphere....you will love it.   

Good luck in your search for accomodations.

DEB


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 13, 2010)

Check out this link for a map including resorts.  Keep in mind that this is an older map and doesn't include all the current properties, but it should give you a good idea of where things are.


----------



## jme (Aug 13, 2010)

*HH*

Stick around and you'll definitely get a HH 101 course. We all have lots of advice, and every once in a while, it differs.  

FYI, the plantations are merely "gated communities". Some are much larger, some smaller. Some more fancy, some "better located", whatever that really means. For instance, I love Palmetto Dunes first.... always have.  But that's me....others like different plantations for different reasons. It's just a "feeling" I get when in there.  Goes back many years.  Whenever we've rented, as opposed to staying in our timeshares, we've searched there.  It's a gorgeous area....beautiful lagoons.....great golf courses.....beautiful condos. Has hotels, private homes, and villas galore of every size, shape, and value. Many different companies represented. Look around online....spend some time in offerings of real estate rental companies....not to use them, just to see what's there.  

Shipyard is also wonderful (spent honeymoon there) , Port Royal is great as well. Sea Pines probably has the best perceived location and is hyped more, but the "resorts" are, imho, not as nice as anywhere else. Monarch is nice, but it's in small company. Perhaps the nicest resort in Sea Pines, is Marriott's marshside Harbour Club----the units are great, but the amenities are limited. Still, a very very nice place. Drive to beach, but an off-season delight. 

Many of the nicest and most glamorous private homes are in Sea Pines......resorts are a different story, but they're still OK. 

The Marriotts, wherever they're located, are tops...nothing compares, except the Disney Resort. It's another beautiful resort in what some consider a questionable location. To me, the location is fine, and the quality of the resort supersedes any doubts about the location. Disney, like Marriott, is strictly first-class. So, likewise, concerning Marriotts, forget location----it just doesn't matter. If someone takes the Sea Pines location (in a lesser resort) over staying at a Marriott, I can quickly call a local psychiatrist. Love Sea Pines, but only for shopping, dining, and trail bike-riding. For the biking trails, it's awesome and unsurpassed. (Not the best restaurants, but some good ones.) Still, the resorts are mediocre, imho. Not to say there aren't nice ones, but not as many as elsewhere. 

I guess if you put up an armed-Guard Gate and charge $5 to ride in, people will eventually come to believe there's something really extra-special and mysterious inside. Ok, whatever. (Then what do you say about a plantation that turns you around at the gate, and won't let you in for any amount of money, unless you are staying there, or have business there? That's what Palmetto Dunes and Shipyard do.)  And Sea Pines' South Beach and Harbour Town are really fun. The area is definitely beautiful, just like the whole island. Still special, but not extra-special. They do have a cool-looking firehouse...and then there's the lighthouse....and the harbor with some big boats.... and some really big trees. And i guess most of the celebrity alligators are residents there, but they answer no questions. 

Frankly, the island is small enough that any plantation location is a good location, and if you come to Hilton Head often enough over a long period, you will enjoy coming to know ALL plantations for different reasons. And you'll come to view the whole island as your playground. We do different things in all the plantations each time we're on the island, excluding none. To me, it's a first-timer's mistake to dismiss any location entirely. Some are better for biking, some for golf, some for walking, some for the various accommodations therein. As a whole, HH is great. It's a "sum of the parts" thing.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 13, 2010)

Deb from NC said:


> I personally prefer Monarch to those 2, since I love the Sea Pines location.



*So do I.  Two golf courses right accross the street; right on bike trail; inside Sea Pines; right on beach; easy bike ride to both South Beach and Harbour Town.

George*


----------



## bobcat (Aug 13, 2010)

bogey21 said:


> *So do I.  Two golf courses right accross the street; right on bike trail; inside Sea Pines; right on beach; easy bike ride to both South Beach and Harbour Town.
> 
> George*



Barony. Small resort. Right on the beach. Located in Port Royal. More safety.  It has a spa my wife loves. Next to the Westin to eat.  The Garden units are larger then O F and O S. They have updated several units. Work still going on. Zero entry pool. Several things to do each day. Nice staff. Never had a problem. Gardens are nice and the resort is kepted up nice. Yes, we owe there. We have and O S view. We have stayed at several Marriott's on H. H. If you golf, Port Royal is golf course is about 2 minutes away.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 14, 2010)

*How About Disney Vacation Club @ Hilton Head, SC*

Personally I have not been there; but it looked like such a nice resort I thought I would give it a try the week of Labor Day.


----------



## jme (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's Disney Resort in Shelter Cove area:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...423,-80.729213&spn=0.004985,0.008991&t=h&z=17

Here's Marriott Grande Ocean:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...6764,-80.76214&spn=0.002494,0.004495&t=h&z=18

Here's Marriott Barony Beach Club:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...749,-80.681883&spn=0.002492,0.004495&t=h&z=18

Here's Marriott Surfwatch:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...261,-80.696222&spn=0.004984,0.008991&t=h&z=17

You can zoom in or out, or click and drag for side-to-side viewing, and thus travel all over the island. Helps to locate and understand resort layouts, whether unit buildings, pools, whatever...

Go to the MVCI individual resort sites and see photos of interiors, pools, landscaping, locations, etc., and read reviews. Easier to do that and have all info in one place. You'll get many views that way, and can then decide what is important to you. All are wonderful, and a "can't go wrong" experience. 

Here's the MVCI resort list: 

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/index.shtml

Have fun....


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 14, 2010)

go to the home page on this web site (TUG) and select the google timeshare map from the left hand side options under Timeshare News/Info



krmlaw said:


> is there a map anywhere of resorts/areas?


----------



## elaine (Aug 14, 2010)

*Marriotts are tough*

assuming you are trying for mid-June-Aug, getting one of the big 3 Marriotts without having a Marriott is next to impossible.  If you can go in May or Labor Day or after, you will have better luck.
For RCI, we like Waterside, after trading a number of times, we bought one. I had toddlers at the time and the big pool was what sold me. It is zero entry with a huge umbrella that shades both the deck and pool area, so I could sit in a chair right at the water and have kids play near my feet in 12 inch water---it was divine.
Few resorts, except for the big 3, are on the beach. Waterside has a shuttle or you can walk down a shaded back road to a residential beach. At Waterside, you can walk to coffee, shops, etc.---I liked being about to stroller around and not have to get in car for everything.  We also enjoyed taking our bikes and bike trailer. you can also rent bikes with kid seat on the back.  We absoultely loved HHI---you will be hooked! Elaine


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 14, 2010)

"So, likewise, concerning Marriotts, forget location----it just doesn't matter. If someone takes the Sea Pines location (in a lesser resort) over staying at a Marriott, I can quickly call a local psychiatrist. "


Uh oh. guess I need a psychiatrist because I have done just that. 
I like being able to bike around Sea Pines..to the Forest Preserve, to South Beach, the Lighthouse, Baynard ruins, etc.  You CAN do that from Grande Ocean, but it's just too far from Barony or Surfwatch.  I guess part of it might depend on how much time you spend at the resort. We're usually just there to sleep, and are out and about all day.   But as the above poster said, you will find different opinions on where to stay, but I bet we will all agree that 
HHI is WONDERFUL !!!!


----------



## legalfee (Aug 14, 2010)

Deb from NC said:


> "So, likewise, concerning Marriotts, forget location----it just doesn't matter. If someone takes the Sea Pines location (in a lesser resort) over staying at a Marriott, I can quickly call a local psychiatrist. "
> 
> 
> Uh oh. guess I need a psychiatrist because I have done just that.
> ...



Living in South Carolina I can say the only beaches I enjoy in SC are Edisto Island and Pawleys Island although Pawleys has gotten more commercialized. Although I did enjoy the Heritage Golf Tournament this year in HHI but we still stayed in Beaufort.


----------



## jme (Aug 14, 2010)

Deb from NC said:


> "So, likewise, concerning Marriotts, forget location----it just doesn't matter. If someone takes the Sea Pines location (in a lesser resort) over staying at a Marriott, I can quickly call a local psychiatrist. "
> 
> 
> Uh oh. guess I need a psychiatrist because I have done just that.
> ...



OK, I'll give you a PASS because of the biking thing (but just this once, and no one else). We love it too. The trails there are beyond question the best anywhere I've seen. The canopy of trees over the winding trails is magical. I'd have moss hanging from my ears if it were socially acceptable. 

 I understand your preference. But that aside, without some really special reason (like i HAVE TO be within 100 yards of a stable), I'd pick the unbelievable experience of staying inside a super-luxurious unit, falling into super-soft bedding while watching the HDTV, surrounded by pristine pools and fountains, any day. 

BTW, if you want, you are welcome to bike over to our place at GO and have high tea at four o'clock.      marty(jme)


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, you will get no argument from me on Grande Ocean, it has the best of everything, location AND fabulous units.  (In fact, I used my II AC to get a week there beginning New Years Eve.  I know it's off season, but I still can't wait)      And in the interest of full disclosure, I've never stayed at Surfwatch, but I'm sure it's lovely, (as are all of the Marriotts. ) 
Tea at 4 ,did you say?


----------



## jme (Aug 15, 2010)

Deb from NC said:


> Well, you will get no argument from me on Grande Ocean, it has the best of everything, location AND fabulous units.  (In fact, I used my II AC to get a week there beginning New Years Eve.  I know it's off season, but I still can't wait)      And in the interest of full disclosure, I've never stayed at Surfwatch, but I'm sure it's lovely, (as are all of the Marriotts. )
> Tea at 4 ,did you say?




Now don't go "Debbie Downer from NC" on me......

You sound almost apologetic about your upcoming week.

Off-season is a GREAT time to enjoy GO, or any Marriott at HH!!!   The temps are cold, not like up North, but still very chilly, but the island is still wonderful. don't act like it's going to be a bad thing. I adore HH in the "off-season".  Trading in is pretty easy, and owner rentals can be had for around $89-120 a night. (25% off, plus extra 10% if use Marriott Rewards Credit Card = 35% off). 

We love to stay on the lagoon side, looking into the gnarly oak trees, and it's very romantic and cozy. The lower floors are wonderful. Actually we'll be there next week, also in January, in February, in April, and 3 weeks in June.  and twice at Barony in March possibly.

 Riding bikes is best in the off-season, walking on the beach is fun too, and dining out is great. With the HDTV's, it's a lot of fun just to be inside watching old movies or reading a book. The outdoor hot tubs feel mighty good,as do the jacuzzis inside the units, and the indoor pool is awesome. And for some reason, wine seems to taste a bit better down there. So, cheer up, poor "Little Debbie".....look at the sweet side.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, OK, I guess off season won't be SO bad    Seriously, though we are really looking forward to it.  You're right, any time on HH is a good time, and maybe we'll even have the beach to ourselves for those early morning beach walks that we love!


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 16, 2010)

you guys are the BEST! this helps alot. thanks!


----------



## vkrn (Aug 17, 2010)

*Best amenity trips*

Here is a different kind of question. Which HHI resorts offer the best trips - like going to Savannah or Charleston for the day? Or do they all do that?


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Deb from NC said:


> Yes, there are numerous different plantations!  Marriott Grande Ocean, Surfwatch, Barony and Monarch are all on the beach, but only Monarch is in a plantation (Sea Pines).  Grande Ocean is close to Sea Pines.  Barony and Surfwatch are closer to the entrance to the Island (comparatively speaking).  My favorite plantations are Shipyard and Sea Pines (we own 1 timeshare in each), but that is purely my personal opinion!  Almost all resorts on HH are very nice, with the Marriotts no doubt being the prettiest that I've seen.  But when I purchased, I went for location!  (And of course price  )



Barony Beach is in a plantation--Port Royale!


----------



## Janette (Aug 18, 2010)

JME, when in January are you going to GO? We're trying to decide which week to go? Deb, It is never low season on HHI. I love every season. We were at GO for Valentine's last year. It was freezing and yet we had a great week. We actually went to all the resort activities. 

KRMLAW,I would go to Charleston or Savannah on my own. Do some research on things you would like to see. The off and on street car tour is good. Do you know what the humidity is in the summer? As a local, I don't go outside unless I'm on the beach or by the pool with an ocean breeze.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 18, 2010)

ilene13 said:


> Barony Beach is in a plantation--Port Royale!



Oops sorry, of course you are right.  It's been years since I've been there and I forgot!


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 19, 2010)

humidity - im assuming not as bad as orlando in the summer? let me know ...


----------



## kenojg (Aug 19, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> humidity - im assuming not as bad as orlando in the summer? let me know ...



humidity can be as bad there as anywhere.. I thought I had drown one day at the end of September playing tennis...   we love tennis, bike riding (can bike the entire island and 12 miles of beach) and Happy hours..  weather and crowd wise oct nov march best (we think)  we now go there for a month ever March stay at a tennis community (can rent online for like $800 for the month , 2bd 2bath )  

 I did not see anyone mention Bluewater resort, which I think is the newest, and very nice...  I would not recommend it for a first timer since it is on the bay,,  but I certainly intend to stay there


----------



## Janette (Aug 19, 2010)

I live near HHI and love the low country. It is hot and humid, thus a good reason to stay at the beach with pools and sea breezes. Add the concrete of a city and it gets rather uncomfortable. Drink lots of water!!!


----------



## cpnuser (Aug 25, 2010)

*Island Links*

Not sure if you have points, but units at Island Links on Port Royal are very nice.  The lagoon sized pool is great.  Coral Sands(points) near Coligny is nice, too. I believe you would like any of the following- Royal Dunes, Owner's Club, Kingston Cove, Carolina Club, Southwind Villas.  I'd take any of them in a heartbeat.  Some offer more weekly activities than others.  It's just the 2 of us & we tend to do our own thing.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 8, 2010)

*Which RCI is the best?*

I have a search going for Disneys, what other RCI is the best?


----------



## esk444 (Sep 8, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> I have a search going for Disneys, what other RCI is the best?



I've stayed at Southwind Villas, Egret Pointe, and Port O Call in Shipyard.  I'd highly recommend each of them.  The units were gigantic, had nice jacuzzis, and had complimentary bikes.  

Your best bet for availability is the last few weeks in August when the schools in the Southeast are in session.  Otherwise, I rarely see summer HHI weeks available, except for a handful of low rated motel conversions.  I'd probably settle for any Silver Crown or above, plus Spicebush and Swallowtail if I had to have a summer week.  

After Labor Day, you'll see a lot of availability in RCI.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 8, 2010)

last weeks in august are great with us ... thanks!


----------



## RumpleMom (Sep 17, 2010)

We have been to Island Links in the Port Royal Plantation several times. It's RCI Gold crown. The 3 bedroom units are spacious. We like to take a break from the sand at the beach and use the zero entry pool that has big umbrellas shading you while you are in the water. It was great relief from the July sun.

We have also been to Disney's Hilton Head Resort. The activities at the main resort are a lot of fun.  Disney's Beach House at the ocean is very nice. It has a pool, game room with AC, snack counter for drinks and sandwiches, and nice restrooms.


----------



## cpnuser (Sep 17, 2010)

*Royal Dunes*

We're at Royal Dunes right now(leaving tomorrow for home- FL).  The weather has been pretty warm, slightly humid.  Can't wait for our return in December.  We had a bunch of points to use or lose, so we have 2 weeks at Island Links the first 2 weeks of Dec.  

Short dated weeks(7500 points) are pretty easy to get here in Nov., Dec, Jan., & Feb.  If you stay two weeks at same resort, you only pay 1 exchange fee.  I know summer is the only time some can travel, but I love HH in the off seasons.  We live in FL, so we come up here to cool off.


----------

